# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در وارد کردن اطلاعات ثبت نام کنکور

## mortezanasser

سلام به همگی. من وقتی آدرس رو وارد میکنم آیکون هشدار میاد که یعنی آدرس رو وارد نکردم ده بار امتحان کردم نمیدونم چرا درست نمیشه پاک اعصابم رو خرد کرده. ممنون میشم اگر دلیلش رو میدونید بگید

----------


## Masoume

آدرس چیو وارد میکنی؟

----------


## mortezanasser

> آدرس چیو وارد میکنی؟


آدرس محل سکونت

----------


## aktft

دوستان برای ثبت نام کنکور باید دیپلم با گروه آزمایشی یکی باشه؟ در ضمن بنده یک دیپلم دارم

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان برای ثبت نام کنکور باید دیپلم با گروه آزمایشی یکی باشه؟ در ضمن بنده یک دیپلم دارم


نه هیچ مشکلی نداره ، شاید شما دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشی ولی دوست داشته باشی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Y (518):

----------


## mahsa dr

> نه هیچ مشکلی نداره ، شاید شما دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشی ولی دوست داشته باشی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی 
> 
> موفق باشی 
> یاعلی(ع)


سلام من دیپلم ریاضی دارم والان چهارم ریاضی هستم ولی میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم  رفتم ثبت نام که کردم  حالا واسم اس ام اس اومده گفته: با تو جه به مغایرت بین عنوان دیپلم وگروه ازمایشی انتخابی شما در ازمون سراسری 95 لازم است در صورت اگاهانه بودن عدد (مثلا   )را ارسال کنید ودر غیر اینصورت اسرع وقت  به سایت سازمان سنجش مراجعه کنید .
حالا من باید همون عدد رو ارسال کنم ؟ چون گفتم که میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم.

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام من دیپلم ریاضی دارم والان چهارم ریاضی هستم ولی میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم  رفتم ثبت نام که کردم  حالا واسم اس ام اس اومده گفته: با تو جه به مغایرت بین عنوان دیپلم وگروه ازمایشی انتخابی شما در ازمون سراسری 95 لازم است در صورت اگاهانه بودن عدد (مثلا   )را ارسال کنید ودر غیر اینصورت اسرع وقت  به سایت سازمان سنجش مراجعه کنید .
> حالا من باید همون عدد رو ارسال کنم ؟ چون گفتم که میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم.


سلام آبجی

تا جایی که اطلاع دارم مشکلی وجود نداره  :Yahoo (1):  

اما بهتره برای اینکه خاطر جمع بشین همین موضوعی که فرمودین رو از طریق سیستم درخواست سنجش بپرسین ، اونا بیشتر راهنماییتون میکنن که چکار کنین

----------


## شهرام ش

> سلام من دیپلم ریاضی دارم والان چهارم ریاضی هستم ولی میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم  رفتم ثبت نام که کردم  حالا واسم اس ام اس اومده گفته: با تو جه به مغایرت بین عنوان دیپلم وگروه ازمایشی انتخابی شما در ازمون سراسری 95 لازم است در صورت اگاهانه بودن عدد (مثلا   )را ارسال کنید ودر غیر اینصورت اسرع وقت  به سایت سازمان سنجش مراجعه کنید .
> حالا من باید همون عدد رو ارسال کنم ؟ چون گفتم که میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم.


سلام ببخشید با اینکه موضوع تاپیک مال 2 سال پیشه ولی من دقیقا دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم 
برای منم همین پیام اومده اگه پاسخ پیام رو عدد فلان رو بفرستم به فلان شماره دیگه تمومه ؟؟ دوشواری خاصی نداره؟؟ :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117): 

ممنون

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> سلام به همگی. من وقتی آدرس رو وارد میکنم آیکون هشدار میاد که یعنی آدرس رو وارد نکردم ده بار امتحان کردم نمیدونم چرا درست نمیشه پاک اعصابم رو خرد کرده. ممنون میشم اگر دلیلش رو میدونید بگید


*ختما خط تیره یا ویرگول اینا گذاشتی واسه همون*

----------


## Django

> سلام ببخشید با اینکه موضوع تاپیک مال 2 سال پیشه ولی من دقیقا دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم 
> برای منم همین پیام اومده اگه پاسخ پیام رو عدد فلان رو بفرستم به فلان شماره دیگه تمومه ؟؟ دوشواری خاصی نداره؟؟
> 
> ممنون


منم الان دیدم برام پیامکش اومده.
فرستادم 1 رو.
گمون نکنم مشکلی باشه.

----------


## mahsa dr

سلام 
اگه رشتتون ریاضی باشه مثلا و کنکور تجربی شرکت کنین این میشه مغایرت و اگه شما خودتون اینطور میخواین شرکت کنین باید تایید کنین پس عدد فلان رو بفرسید تا تایید بشه
و در غیر اینصورت باید ویرایش کنین اگه اشتباهی رخ داده

----------


## Serat

مال منم فرق داره ولی چرا اس ام اسش برای من نیومده ؟

----------


## پتروس

معدل کا و معدل کتبی رو ندارم 8-9سال پیش گرفتم یادم نیست حالا چه کنم؟

----------

